# Medicare Part B premiums



## loupow (May 27, 2013)

I guess this will just apply to all the American expats that are retired and living in Thailand.
If you have reached the age of 65 are you still having the Medicare Part B premiums taken from your social security check? Seems to be a little bit of a waste if you cannot even use the health services of the U.S.. Also how do you let social know that you don't want it taken out if you have already have started to have it deducted? Thanks for any information you could give me on this.

Louis


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

loupow said:


> I guess this will just apply to all the American expats that are retired and living in Thailand.
> If you have reached the age of 65 are you still having the Medicare Part B premiums taken from your social security check? Seems to be a little bit of a waste if you cannot even use the health services of the U.S.. Also how do you let social know that you don't want it taken out if you have already have started to have it deducted? Thanks for any information you could give me on this.
> 
> Louis


No, you are not required to pay into Medicare OR Obama Care either when living outside of the US.

The Social Security offices back home in the States do well with common concerns but with international issues, it is best to contact the US Embassy In Thailand. Visit with the Social Security office at the embassy. They deal with these and many other issues daily that offices in the US get only once in a blue moon.

We live in the Philippines and I collect SS here by direct deposit to a local Philippine bank that is approved by the US govt.
Works well that way and prevents a delay in getting your money as well as no exchange rate fees for taking out the $$$ in local currency.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

A question needs to be answered before I can respond with information:

IS your offficial address for Social Security in the US or in Thailand?


----------



## loupow (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!
Sorry for not providing the address information. Right now I just turned 64 but I am looking ahead to when I turn 65. My wife who is Thai and myself plan on returning to Thailand to give it a test run for retirement. If we feel it is right we will retire in Thailand. As far as our address goes it is in the U.S.. I was under the impression that you had to file your taxes with a stateside address. I also thought that the taxes and social security would be under the same address. I believe that once you turn 65 you have to enroll in Medicare Part A, and that they will start deducting Part B from your social security check. I am also going to try to wait till I am 66 for social to get a little more money. Have not arrived in Thailand yet but will be there in a couple of months and will probably be there when I turn 65. With the Medicare Part B premiums reaching close to $150 a month and if I am not even living in the states it seems like it is a waste of money.

I will stop into the social office here in U.S. to see what they say and I would appreciate if any of you who have gone through the same could offer me some advice.

Thank you,

Louis


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

loupow said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> Sorry for not providing the address information. Right now I just turned 64 but I am looking ahead to when I turn 65. My wife who is Thai and myself plan on returning to Thailand to give it a test run for retirement. If we feel it is right we will retire in Thailand. As far as our address goes it is in the U.S.. I was under the impression that you had to file your taxes with a stateside address. I also thought that the taxes and social security would be under the same address. I believe that once you turn 65 you have to enroll in Medicare Part A, and that they will start deducting Part B from your social security check. I am also going to try to wait till I am 66 for social to get a little more money. Have not arrived in Thailand yet but will be there in a couple of months and will probably be there when I turn 65. With the Medicare Part B premiums reaching close to $150 a month and if I am not even living in the states it seems like it is a waste of money.
> 
> I will stop into the social office here in U.S. to see what they say and I would appreciate if any of you who have gone through the same could offer me some advice.
> ...


Since you have an address in the US, Medicare Part B will be automatic. To opt out, you need to complete a form CMS-1763 and send it to the Social Security office nearest to your stateside address. The form can be found at http://photos.state.gov/libraries/poland/5/fbu/CMS1763.pdf.

Since you plan on visiting the SS office before you come to Thailand, you can accomplish this during that visit. They will try to talk you out of declining, so make sure to stress that you will be living abroad where it cannot be utilized, with no present intention to live permanently in the US.


----------



## loupow (May 27, 2013)

Thank you for the information Wayward Wind I will surely ask at the 
Social Security office before I leave and thanks for the link on it also!

Louis


----------

